# When to replace tire tubes



## johnroth26 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm fairly new to road cycling and currently have about 5500 miles on my Michelin Aircomp tubes. Would like to get some recommendations / rider experience on when to replace them.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I replace tubes with the tires. If they get enough patches on them or leak I replace them. Thats it. How many patches are to many? I dunno. If I patch it on the road and it holds like new I leave it.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

As long as the tubes continue to perform (ie hold air) no change is necessary. As we know tubes bleed off each day and pretty much continue to until your next ride when you inflate them yet again.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

When they no longer hold air.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

Tubes last almost forever, or until they get punctured, or sometimes when they fail at the base of the valves.

There's no reason to replace a tube because of age. Some folks make a practice of replacing tubes whenever they replace a tire, which might make sense for a LBS, not wanting to deal with unnecessary headaches, but if it's your own bike, and you're not competing, you might as well keep your old tube until it won't hold air.


----------



## johnroth26 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Neither tube has been punctured so I think I'll let them roll a while longer as suggested.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

I try to think green & just keep using my tubes even though they've been patched many times. There is nothing wrong with using a patched tube. There is no difference in performance or ride quality. 

Why throw something away that still works just because its old?? A tube is not subjected to uv rays so it doesn't degrade. Ride quality is purely a function of the tires. I run both latex & butyl tubes & I can't tell the difference between them. The only time to replace a tube is if its a major blow out or large cut. Plus you'll be creating less land fill in the long run which is the most responsible thing.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

The streets where you live must be incredibly clean. I've never had a tube come close to surviving for 5500 miles - even one that has 5-6 patches on it, doesn't come close to that.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Unless the valve fails, or the base of the valve, I only discard them if they have more than 2 patches. The tube in my front tire has gone at least 10,000 miles, maybe more.


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

Some riders will change a tube when they replace rim tape if that tube was installed with the rim tape.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

No reason I can think of to replace a tube that is holding air satisfactorily.
I replace if 4-5 patches or damaged so I can't repair and not holding air. Otherwise, I never replace a tube just for the sake of replacing.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Give your tubes a dusting of talcum powder (aka baby powder) when you get a chance and they'll last longer. Some tubes sort of "vulcanize" themselves to the tire and have to be peeled out after a season or two. take some talc and sprinkle inside the tire and give it a roll or rub it in. Then put the tube in, mount to the rim and inflate.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I replace tubes when they get a flat.


----------



## 2007TarmacSL (Nov 24, 2008)

At the start of the year..no matter what the condition is of the tires from the previous year. But this is based on about 3000 kms per year. Unless of course the sidewall looks like it's about to blow out or there is visible wear or damage. ..but this is just me


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I have tubes that are several years old and have been in a couple sets of tires.....3000KM is not very far for a year, a tire or certainly not a tube


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I had a bike that I hadn't ridden in 18 years, and when I pumped up the old tubes they worked just fine... Even the tires were okay until I ran over some nails... I guess that's what happens when you store a bike in a dark climate controlled room...


----------



## FlatlandRoller (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't patch tubes so they get replaced whenever I get a flat, maybe once or twice per year. If I could patch a tube I'd just run the same tube forever but for some reason my patches just fall off. They ran tubes for a reeeaallly long time in the 1940's.........


----------

